# MKV Player



## lemur (7. November 2009)

*Hallo*

*Gibt es Suse oder Ubuntu eine Software Payer der MKV Datein abspielen kann?*


----------



## feivel (7. November 2009)

vlc?......das war schwer


----------



## Bauer87 (8. November 2009)

Sollte das nicht jeder können? Der Standard-Player (Totem) kann das auf jeden Fall. Man muss halt ggf. Codecs nachinstallieren (lassen). Passiert ja halb automatisch.

PS: Die meisten Player sind nur Frontends für zwei große Player: Xine oder Gstreamer. Und die unterstützen echt alles. (Ist nicht so wie bei Windows, wo jeder Player alles selber können muss.)


----------

